
$10m for ni.ke domain - wil_wheat_on
http://auction.kenic.or.ke/item/19203406/nike
======
PaulHoule
$10M is cheap to get a $20M lawsuit filed against you.

~~~
wil_wheat_on
It may be Nike Corporate trying to get a lock on the domain. If it isn't, the
new owner must have quite the legal budget.

